# Renting out your car - any info on insurance ?



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

So! 
Do you offer your car on services like Hyrecar or Getaround ?
If so, did you ask your insurance agent about it. What did they tell you about whether they would cover your car while renting it out?
Asking for myself.

We keep talking about rideshare insurance for when you are driving the car, so I thought I'd ask about online car renting insurance for when you rent it out to other people to use on rideshare services.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm no expert, but from what I know about insurance companies, they're going to take a long, hard look at covering an individual renting out a car for commercial purposes. I think when you rent a car from Hertz or one of the other big agencies, your own liability coverage follows you, and your physical damage may as well, depending on your policy.
I would suggest sitting down with your agent or broker and laying your cards on the table, telling them exactly what you intend to do. If they say it's doable, get it in writing, in the form of a rider or endorsement on your policy.
Also, consider the driving record and insurance coverage of any potential renter. Will he/she be able to cover damage/liability in case of an accident, or will you be left holding the bag?


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

I wouldn't ever rent my car on one of the rideshare rental platforms but have done almost 100 rentals on Turo and you are fully covered through their insurance. You pick your coverage ranging from no coverage 10% to their top package of 35%. I always did the 25% package which included
-24/7 roadside 
-$0 deductible
-rental coverage 

I had a renter damage my car and they got it taken care of in less than a week all done via an app. If the damage ends up being more at the body shop they'll take care of that mine ended up being much much less than what they gave me so I pocketed the difference


----------

